# Advice on dead chick...



## AnjTaylor (Apr 11, 2009)

I have posted a thread previously about my cockatiel laying in a small box...

Well... Two of the eggs hatched, but sadly I can see one of them is dead, and it's pushed to the side of the box, and since the box is so small, I can't get it out... 

Every time I try and attempt to get it out, I'm warned by hissing and if I attempt to get it out - my poor hand is attacked... 

I really don't want to upset the parents, as I'd hate for anything to happen to the other chick (who knows of there is more than one - the box is too small for me to investigate properly) and there is at least one other egg in the box left to hatch.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated...

Thanks


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

In order to prevent my cockatiel to attack my hand~~~~I always use a rectangluar bristol board to block the parents face and then I grab the chicks. My cockatiel get use to the bristol board now, so whenever they see it, they just leave the nestbox~~~LOL~~

My point is to block the parents view, so that they don't know what you are doing~~~


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ok...what I do is ball my fist up and present the back of my fist to them to gently nudge the bird back. I do the same thing when I am going to get a baby to check out. This way the baby is protected in my hand against bites, and/or my fingers are protected.

I was just working on an illustration on 'Where Did the Baby Go?' Many times when you have an early death like that the parents will instinctively flatten it out. It is flattened almost as thin as paper to cardstock thickness, depending on size of chcick. They do this so to get moisture out of the body so that it is not decomposing in the nest. So if it disappears that is what may have happened.

BUT...since you see the baby is off to the side try to get it out if you can. Many times a chick will get lost from the clutch and get chilled. They may appear dead, but may not be. Never assume that a chick is dead. Always warm up the body in your hand or on a low temp. heating pad to be sure. If there is life left it will start to move. If so, give it a drop or two of fluids (very watery formula) to hydrate it, make sure it can stand and is active before giving back to the parents.

Another thought...is there adequate bedding under the remaining chick and eggs? The reason why I ask is if they are on the surface of the box there is great risk of it developing splay/spraddle leg. This condition starts within the first few days of hatch when the leg bones and joints are the most flexible. Check the remaining chick to make sure it is holding it's legs properly under it.

Good luck, and keep us posted.

Susanne


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Try using a long handled spoon. It will rot and create a bacteria problem.


----------



## AnjTaylor (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for all of the advice...

I ended up using the cover for the box, as a barrier to protect myself from the attacking Tiel... It worked perfectly and I got it out without any problems...

I've put more nesting material into the box, and the remaining chick looks fine - but the parents weren't happy with me at all... lol

Thanks again for all the advice..


----------

